# My Life



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Well im getting rid of Valentine because he got attacked by Mufasa i mean hes healing but im moving and i dont have a nice tank for him only a small one so bettalover (some number) is taking him which im exstatic about because shes an amazing betta owner. Im going to safe up and buy a 1.5 gallon tank and if i ever see a betta im in love with ill get it. So just playing day by day. Gonna miss Valentine but he will be happier


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

Bump


----------



## dramaqueen (Jul 7, 2008)

I'm sorry you had to rehome Valentine.


----------



## Bettabubble3 (Aug 17, 2009)

its ok hes happier


----------

